
Is Tomcat an application server? - jholloway7
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-01-2008/jw-01-tomcat6.html
======
tlrobinson
This is what's wrong with Java:

J2SE, J2EE, EJB, JDNI, JMS, JTA, WAR, JAR, ERP, DAO, EIS, JSP, JDBC, XML,
HTML, EAR, JAAS, JAF, JPA, JMX, JAXP, JAX-RPC, JAXB, SAAJ, JCA, SOA

Every single one of those acronyms (and probably more) were used in that
article.

And, if you read this
[http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.219431....](http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.219431.12)
and thought he was exaggerating, think again. This is what I had to do to
parse an XML file in Java the other day:

    
    
        DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
        DocumentBuilder builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
        Document doc = builder.parse(new File("something.xml"));
        Element root = doc.getDocumentElement();
    

_Sigh_

------
jholloway7
Bleh, this article made me want to hurl. While Java EE developers are debating
the definition of 'application server', developers using other platforms are
building applications (and 'enterprise'-worthy applications at that)!

------
bayareaguy
Yes, the author spent way too much time before getting to his relatively
trivial point:

 _Where Tomcat and other Web servers fall short is in the area of features
such as distributed transactions, EJBs, and JMS. Applications requiring
support for these components are usually more at home in with a Java EE
application server such as JBoss, Geronimo, WebLogic, WebSphere, or Glassfish.
Many Java EE application servers actually use Tomcat as their Web container._

